# The Cocoon Tree Tent: For the Modernist Camper



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

*The Cocoon Tree Tent: For the Modernist Camper*
https://roadtrippers.com/blog/the-cocoon-tree-tent







The Cocoon Tree Tent is truly a modernist nature-lover’s dream. It can float, hang or just sit on the ground (though when it’s hung it gently sways and when it floats it makes you feel like you’re in a softly-rocking womb).






To top it off, the entire interior is one huge, comfy circular bed, that measures 10 feet.






Some specs on this whimsical tent: The sphere is built with aluminum, clad in a resistant tarpaulin and weighs only 60kg!

This incredible cocoon tree tent will only set you back $14,000. Okay, that’s a bit too rich for my blood. But, I do have a birthday coming up (_hint, hint_)!






So, harmonize with nature, commune with the trees, or just settle in for a night of sexy, spherical bliss.






More Information:

http://www.cocoontree.com

http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/cocoon-tree-tent


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

the price listed must be the yuppie price, cause there's no way the cost of materials is anywhere near 14k for this. maybe 2-3,000 maximum, and that's being pretty generous. still, this would be an awesome project.


----------



## Jacoby (Nov 15, 2014)

$14,000? Uh. I feel like I can make that for less than $100. Where the fuck are they coming up with these numbers? Cool concept though.


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2014)

I was just about to say... gimme the fourteen K and I'll build you one twice as good. After deducting my own expenses and labor costs... ha.

Not to mention... aluminum,,, sounds kinda shitty... even if it is a lighter weight.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2014)

the aluminum should be fine, the biggest cost would be the canvas.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 15, 2014)

yea, i could think of a lot better ways to spend 14,000 than that. that's ridiculous. I wonder how much it "rock" in stormy weather/gusty winds


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 15, 2014)

$14k gets you that hooker for a week.


----------



## Odin (Nov 17, 2014)

Third pic down, right?


----------



## Odin (Nov 17, 2014)

oHHH... AND nOW I really have an excellent idea...

Buy one of these and at least three of those pointy topped smaller suspension tents. 
Set them up in an orbit like grouping, light em up and you have a mother ship and scouts.

I bet I could get that shit on the 9 o'clock news.
"We come in peace.... we heard there was a rainbow gathering in the PNW. " ::::::


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 1, 2015)

I want this so fucking bad.

But I'll never see $14,000 lol


----------



## Kal (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks cool but can you imagine having to carry that thing while hitching or hopping a train.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 1, 2015)

ThatKid said:


> I want this so fucking bad.
> 
> But I'll never see $14,000 lol



that's the yuppie price, i'm sure you can diy it for a fraction of that.


----------



## ThatKid (Feb 1, 2015)

I could totally dig something like that. 


Kal said:


> Looks cool but can you imagine having to carry that thing while hitching or hopping a train.



I didn't think about that.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 1, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> weighs only 60kg



::greedy:: You'd still need a dam truck or cart JUST for the bulk of the poles. Does look comfortable as all hell. Maybe when I buy my private island in my next life.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Feb 2, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> when it’s hung it gently sways and when it floats it makes you feel like you’re in a softly-rocking womb...


This made me chuckle. "How'd I get into this softly-rocking womb?" ::fuckinginbed:: LMAO.::hilarious::


----------

